# F.A.O Garuf - Fair ground



## Dolly Sprint 16v (15 Feb 2010)

Gareth

I heard a whisper the the local fair is in town - I can confirm that it is to the west side of Elland Road - plenty of flashing lights tonight. Have you paided them a visit yet to see if you can win some "Gold Fish"

Regards
paul.


----------



## Garuf (15 Feb 2010)

Aha! Yes it is in town, I've not made it over to that side of town however, had a pretty heavy uni work load on. I saw a blue pannier tank on the back of a lorry recently and a black port tolbert pannier just behind it on another lorry, don't suppose you know where they're going do you?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Feb 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Aha! Yes it is in town, I've not made it over to that side of town however, had a pretty heavy uni work load on. I saw a blue pannier tank on the back of a lorry recently and a black port tolbert pannier just behind it on another lorry, don't suppose you know where they're going do you?




Well the "RAT" slipped in & out of Leeds and your radar didn't see me - don't know anything about the pannier tanks, I missed The Great Marquess the other day - but I got it the following day whilst it was having its wheels turned.






One Steamer that might interest you if going up the West Coast in April - "Oliver Cromwell" last steamer of Crewe Works.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Garuf (16 Feb 2010)

I've been on the footplate of that kettle but she wasn't boiling at the time 
How odd, I wonder if they where heading from the york paintshops...
Did you have a good time at fair? Bit far up north is it not?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Feb 2010)

Gareth

Did not have time - been into Midland Road depot - Freightliner working on a Class 66.

Paul


----------



## Garuf (16 Feb 2010)

Ahhh, I saw the new 67's my lord they're ugly. I could do a better job of designing the things. 

What is it you work in to be tinkering with a shed? I always wanted to work on the railways.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Feb 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I saw the new 67's my lord they're ugly. I could do a better job of designing the things.
> 
> What is it you work in to be tinkering with a shed? I always wanted to work on the railways.




You mean a Class 70 - like this one.





I was working on the one to the left - 66502

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Garuf (16 Feb 2010)

You're right I do! Who thought they were a good idea.  
They're bringing back 37's over 66's for Ews/DB aren't they or is that just hearsay, I'm a bit out of the loop.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Feb 2010)

As far as i am aware some DB class 37 / 66 are over in France and some of the Class 60 are coming out of moth balling.

Stobard Rail has a new vehicle Class 86 in Stobard colours and Virgin are running a Class 90 + Class 82 DVT + MK3 coaches in Virgin livery to replace the pendo that crash in Cumbria, Class 90 looks well.

Paul.


----------



## Nelson (16 Feb 2010)

bloody anoraks  .


----------



## Garuf (16 Feb 2010)

I miss the porterbrook deltic and the fragonset 31's and 46. They where brilliant sights. 
I thought 66's weren't passed for continental use? Something to do with the cabs being unsafe?
They'll be like the 20's we sent over to france, they'll never come back till preservationists panic and buy the scrap. Good to see the 60's out of moth balling, they have a nice roar.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Feb 2010)

Come back the Class 47 - still smell those babies 15 mins after they have passed you, real load lugger, you could run them into the ground and they would not let you down. A bit of news I picked up when I was in Laira Depot - Plymouth, FGWT staff are not permitted to enter the engine room whilst the engine is running because the turbo charger are exploding - proves how good the new Germany MTU engine is, Neville Hill are ok as they have an upgrade on the paxman vellenta engine.

Paul.


----------



## Garuf (16 Feb 2010)

That doesn't surprise me at all, I know the fire rings that excess fuel going through the engines used to produce!
As much as I like all the old classes I really think we're long over due some new technology that isn't ugly. A nice shiny new network would be quiet nice too. The body snatcher 57's were being sent back into workshops left right and centre last time I read the news so it just shows how that lasted.
I've still got a folder I found in Crewe shed that's the engine plans for 47's! Dated 1957 and says british rail technology centre on it's cover.


----------

